# DMCC Free Zone Resignation Clarification



## mkaddoura (Oct 9, 2013)

I all i have some clarifications,

I am working in one of the company located in JLT and I got DMCC Residential visa on a limited contract 3 years.

I have some questions concerning DMCC rules and regulations.
I resigned from the Company and already finished 1 year and 8 months. The company is telling me to pay 45 days from My Salary as per the DMCC Freezone Rules.

My question is : am i required to pay 45 days as per DMCC Rules as it's not written in the Contract terms? if yes, would it be from the basic salary or full Package (Basic Salary + Accomadation + Transportation)?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Best to ask the DMCC authority
DMCC


----------

